# Cool Site of Car Specs



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Want to know how your car compares to other production cars? Feeling to lazy to drive to the drag strip? You dont have to bother with a dangerous and illegal street race, simply check this for 0-60 and the 1320!

http://www.albeedigital.com/supercoupe/articles/0-60times.html


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

why is a 97 SE-R almost .5 faster than a 95?

i would say that site isnt exactly accurate


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

> 1995 Nissan Sentra GXE 9.6 17.3


i have this car...........and i call shenanagans. granted i have an auto but having an auto wont add 3 seconds to your 0-60 :thumbdwn:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

> 1973 Honda Civic 19.3 23.6


Talk about not much of an improvment.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

uhm...yeah...it has the same car(sentra se-r) listed 3 times, and every single one has a different time. whats up with that?


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow, ty ty ty ty. I've searched long and hard for a site like this, but alas, my efforts were in vain. Even if some of these numbers at a bit scewed, it is still an exelent reference


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

They even went to the trouble of listing the old AMC Matador.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

They didnt list any GA16 times....bastards.....


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

what in the hell is a 1995 Nissan 240SX SE-R? gotta agree with pete cuz this kinda sums it all up

Don


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

It may not be perfectly accurate but I give props to anyone who takes the time to make such a long list.


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

> Testing conditions are not always perfect (or consistent) and they may vary from day to day during testing! So keep in mind that the results they ("the experts") have provided may NOT reflect what your car is capable of doing under your conditions.




theres your answer


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Zac said:


> It may not be perfectly accurate but I give props to anyone who takes the time to make such a long list.


 yeah but if they're gonna attempt it then they need to do it right the first time and adding cars that don't exist isnt doing it right.


----------

